# Schwinn Northwest Patrol Head Badge



## KevinBrick (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Schwinn-Bicycle-Northwest-Patrol-Head-Badge/123426351308?hash=item1cbcc8a8cc:g:G6sAAOSw2~Zbw6kW


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 10, 2018)

This looks like a really good deal! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schwinn-1941-DX-Girls-Northwest-Patrol-Wide-Skip-Tooth-26-Bicycle/223219338485?hash=item33f8e8ccf5:g:R1IAAOSwUVBbn-k7


----------

